# Miss Ruby and Miss Rosie, lovely old rescue girls



## Malcolmratdad (Mar 29, 2012)

I got these two lovely ladies at my local SPCA, where I'm a volunteer (I help with the rabbits). I have wanted rats since I was little and finally have my own apartment and a secure financial situation. I ordered a super pet my first home for exotics (which I love) and as soon as it got here I adopted them! They are approx. 1 and a half. They were at the shelter after being rescued from abuse (starvation and terrible fleas) and then were at the shelter for seven months because nobody wanted them  but they are now very happy and (almost) healthy, we're currently giving baytril for URIs. I love my girls!







This is Rosie. She's littler and frailer than her sister but sooooo sweet and cuddly.







And this is both of them climbing on my head lol.I don't have a good Ruby photo since I got a new phone and lost most of them but she's a little bigger, and stupidly brave lol. We call her the skydiving grandma. She jumps off of everything, and tries to climb EVERYTHING including flat vertical surfaces. She just jumps at stuff and hopes to stick lol.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow, your rats are great. Their eyes look almost like rubies, I love PEWs, I've got two of my own!

How can you tell them apart? One of my rats has a notch on her ear.


----------



## Malcolmratdad (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you! I didn't care for their coloring at first but now PEWs are my favorites  I tell them apart three ways: 1) size -Ruby is much bigger and heavier than Rosie. 2) personality - ruby is rowdy and dominant and kinds pushy, Rosie is quieter and gentler.3) fur - ruby gets porphyrin buildup on the back of her neck and ears and her fur is coarser. Rosie is pure snow white and very soft.


----------



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

They are very cute. I have always liked PEWs, but have yet to own one. My boyfriend and I got into many a discussion about why PEWs are as beautiful and deserving of our love as any other colored rat. He finally came around when we went to Petco one day and saw the most precious girl with a curly tail. She was gone when we went to go purchase her, but I hope she is happy. 

Lovely little ladies, it looks like you are all one big happy family already


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

aww they look so sweet. Good for you for adopting them. I thought I had a PEW rat once, but she turned out to be himilayan, which is also adorable.


----------



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

Beautiful girls! I love PEW's.


----------



## Malcolmratdad (Mar 29, 2012)

Ooh Himalayans are pretty too. Thanks everyone, I let the girls know they had compliments and they were pleased


----------



## kriminologie (Mar 16, 2012)

I love the picture of them tag-teaming your head!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

They are very nice, I sometimes get my rats mixed up at first glance It's good you can tell them apart, I guess it requires a trained eye lol. And I really love that picture of them examining your head ;D

Here's a picture of mine.


----------



## Malcolmratdad (Mar 29, 2012)

Aw! They're cuties. They're very similar in size I'd probably get them mixed up too lol.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks!

By the way, you're in New York? Is it nice there? I might have a future there, I'm in Malaysia at the moment.


----------



## Malcolmratdad (Mar 29, 2012)

New York is pretty cool. I'm in western new York near buffalo and Niagara falls. I love the weather, we have all four seasons with beautiful autumns. The taxes are a little high but our public schools are generally very good as well as the state colleges. In buffalo we have pro ice hockey and football, a very nice zoo, lots of little independent shops and restaurants. It's a pretty nice place to live


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Well that's good to know . To be honest I've been afraid of America for some time, lol.


----------

